# Figured out what my husband's problem was



## MotherNature (May 9, 2014)

So I finally found out whats been going on withy husbamd and why our sex has been so infrequent and unsatisfying. Apparently he is terrified of me getting pregnant again. Well turns out....I did get pregnant again....and now all the sufden its like the pressure is off him. He is on me every night and its satisfying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

One problem solved. One problem needs attention.

How many kids to you have including the little angel inside you?
How many do you want?
How many does he want?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You might want to point out to him that all that fear he had was for naught since you are pregnant anyway. Remind him of all the good loving his fear deprived both of you of.

ETA: OH and congrats on the new baby. Hope all goes well.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

MotherNature said:


> So I finally found out whats been going on withy husbamd and why our sex has been so infrequent and unsatisfying. Apparently he is terrified of me getting pregnant again. Well turns out....I did get pregnant again....and now all the sufden its like the pressure is off him. He is on me every night and its satisfying.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



That makes really good sense actually.

Congrats on the new bundle of joy to be.:smthumbup:

If he's that worried about getting you pregnant, he can get a vasectomy or you could get your tubes tied or both.


----------



## MotherNature (May 9, 2014)

A vasectomy is definitely happening! We had both decided no more children so this little bundle is a complete suprise we are not prepared for. But we are both accepting and ok with the pregnancy and are moving forward with what we need to do. Regardless the baby is a blessing and will be loved very much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

I can relate to your husband on that one. Women don't always realize that men have a delicate balance to strike in sex -- get excited, but don't get too excited.


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

John Lee said:


> I can relate to your husband on that one. Women don't always realize that men have a delicate balance to strike in sex -- get excited, but don't get too excited.


so very true
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

Congrats on the baby and figuring out the problem.

Next time tell him if he was worried he should just pull out, rather than stop having sex.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

soulseer said:


> so very true
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Mess that balance up and your dedicated soldier may refuse to rise for you.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Congratulations!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

treyvion said:


> Mess that balance up and your dedicated soldier may refuse to rise for you.


Or your dedicated soldier gets too excited and ends the activities too soon...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

